# Kinda Cold Today



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Wind was blowing for my boat shakeout day. Cold too. The target was crappie from many spots for research. Well they did not bite very well. Light nibbles and many missed fish shows they are not turned on yet. Need a few more warm days and nights. 
A few LGmouth hit early before the winds let up. 

























We did land 6 nice crappie. Only one had any color to it. 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Been itchin to get out and do some fresh water fishin in my neck of the woods but bein sick puts a damper on things.


----------

